# I'm from France. Nice to meet you.



## ventdhiverbrulant

Hello,


I want to knew the translation of this sentence in Korean *"hello, my name is Jean-Baptiste I'm from France nice to meet you"

*안녕하세요, 제 이름은 Jean - Baptiste는 것입니다 나는 당신을 만나서 좋은 프랑스에서 왔어요 is it correct ?

I bet no, because I used google translation. Moreover I can't read the korean language so I don't knew how to pronunce that.

for the context, it's only a typical presentation.

Thank you.


----------



## terredepomme

Salut,

Voici ma traduction.
안녕하세요, 제 이름은 장밥티스트(Jean - Baptiste)입니다. 프랑스에서 왔어요. 만나서 반갑습니다.

Il est mieux d'employer la ponctuation pour obtenir de meilleurs résultats par Google Translate.


----------



## ventdhiverbrulant

Merci beaucoup


----------



## gjuhetar

Baptiste is pronounced [batist] without [p], so it has to be transliterated as 바티스트 according to the transliteration rule of loan and foreign words in Korean.


----------



## terredepomme

> Baptiste is pronounced [batist] without [p], so it has to be transliterated as 바티스트


Gjuhetar a raison. C'est 장바티스트 et non pas 장밥티스트.


----------



## rumistar

*Original sentence: hello, my name is Jean-Baptiste
In Korean: 안녕하세요?(hello?) 제 이름은(my name is) **Jean-Baptiste입니다. 
You can speak that sentence like the following.
: An/nyeong/ha/se/yo?(안녕하세요?) Je(*제) i**leu/meun(이**름은) 'Jean-Baptiste***'im/ni/da.(입니다.)
** It is the abbreviation of '저의'. So You can use both '제' and '저의'.*
** *According to Korean orthography,* we have to write '이' as above, But I'd like to take 'e' sound in this situation.
**** I don't know how to write your name in Korean, but I looked up your name on a Korean website. 
In my opinion, when you write your name Jean-Baptiste in Korean, '장 바티스트' is more proper than any others. (It is just my opinion.)*

Original sentence:  I'm from France nice to meet you
In Korean: 저는 프랑스에서 왔습니다.(I'm from France.) 만나서 반가워요(Ni**ce to meet you.)**
You can speak that sentence like the following.*
*: Jeo/neun(저는) peu/lang/seu(France, 프랑스)e/seo(에서) wat/sseum/ni/da(왔습니다) man/na/seo(만나서) bang/ga/wo/yo.(*반가워요.)
* You can also use '반갑습니다' instead of '반가워요' Both are correct.

Hope this helps *
P.S. When it comes to speaking Korean, I think you need another person's help.
Because the sentences that I wrote are mostly depending on Korean grammar, So it is a bit different from real sound, I guess.


----------

